# Planning an Explore



## AgentTintin (Feb 22, 2013)

I was wondering how many of you prepare/decide where to explore. I usually find the odd place on my bike but other times it is on DP or common knowledge.

Is there any tips I should know when planning an explore?


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 22, 2013)

go for a drive around and ask non explorers


----------



## muppix (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd love to say cycling or walking, but truth be told it's usually following in the footsteps of others for me. Having your eyes open helps, but it's hard to beat the information confluence that is the Internet ...


----------



## The Archivist (Feb 22, 2013)

Maps, library local history sections are newspapers are good and will often bring up locations that aren't on the Urbex tourist trail. 

Internet searches tend to be more productive. Don't just settle for Google: try flickr, Geograph, etc. Search terms around the theme of 'Derelict/abandoned/disused + locality' are surprisingly effective. 

I can't personally recommend driving around aimlessly looking for locations; it's a waste of fuel more often than not. Instead keep an eye out on ordinary car or train trips or take an unfamiliar route to somewhere you were going anyway - it saves fuel and it's worked for me plenty of times.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 22, 2013)

What he said.

Research. Research. Research.


----------



## cogito (Feb 23, 2013)

1. Find places you like, either first hand or online.
2. Find info online. 
3. Find more info via looking first hand. 
4. UE them.

Sections 2 and 3 are optional depending on location.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 23, 2013)

Always look on google maps and street view, some buildings are not too easy to find. See what's around and overlooks you. Look where you can park the car, and walk so you don't look too dodge. We always take our dog, it's a great way to not look suspicious


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 26, 2013)

I like that..... 'Just taking my dog for a walk officer, and he/she ran off into this lovely place'..


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2013)

Hopefully we've now all learnt how to go on an explore, so I'll close the thread - make some room for the reports


----------

